# How to prevent new Yahoo accounts from being created while in Yahoo, on my computer?



## KEITH_GEMFREE (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi, Is there a way to prevent others while they are "in Yahoo itself" from them creating a new account with Yahoo? Please I'm not asking to prevent them entering my computer using outside passwords into Windows etc. Is there a way to disable this within the Internet Explorer 8.0 or in the registry?

Thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF Yahoo is nothing to do with windows it's a website and they have a search engine Etc https://uk.yahoo.com/ so how would you stop someone making an account, unless you block the site via your firewall or router.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You should restrict casual Users to the "Guest" account. Family members should have user accounts with no Admin privileges. There are 3rd party programs that put further restrictions on User Accounts.


----------

